

Ask HN: Technical problems with Google Voice - vijayshankar

I got a new Google Voice number 3 days back. Today a lady called me and complained that she has been getting a lot of calls to her phone from my Google Voice number for last one month. Every time she tries to answers that, the call hangs up.<p>Apparently there is no way to complain to Google about it. The only feedback page asks what you like and don't like about Google Voice, it's not a complaints page. Is there any Google Voice team member reading this? ;) Please help me.<p>Edit: added Ask HN to the title
======
sidburgess
The Google Voice support team is pretty active on Twitter. I have seen them
respond to several inquiries. <http://twitter.com/googlevoice> Best of luck!

